# Cassanova & Nemo :) my foster kitties.



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not sure how many people really remember me here or know much about me, but I am a big time cat lover and foster mom. I have been fostering for almost 2 years straight, and sometimes I take on way too much and get a bit overwhelmed, but the kitties all appreciate it and love it, and that's what I'm in this world for, I feel like it's a huge part of my life.. fostering. I love giving these cats the chances they may have never been given if it weren't for me, you know? 

Anyways, I thought I should honestly start sharing a bit more of my fostering experiences and kitties with everyone here. :]

I currently have only 3 foster kitties in my home right now, which usually never happens... I usually have more.

Cassanova is about 1 year old and she had 2 kittens. Way too young but she is a wonderful Momma cat.

She is officially spayed & UTD on shots and now available for adoption - so I did a crazy kind of photo shoot tonight so that the rescue can actually officially post her, and I am hoping we get some good candidates for her new home and family.



























And then here is Nemo, which is one of her kittens. Koda was already adopted to a wonderful guy who just purchased his first home & he's going to be a spoiled kitty. He literally jokes saying he is his free loader roommate (and gave him his own bedroom) now I can only hope for the same for his brother here... 

Here's Nemo.













































I also have a pregnant foster kitty I have named Charlotte - she is due within the next 2 weeks, I just got her this past monday so I haven't taken many photos because I have been trying to let her adjust - I will probably give her her own thread soon.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Danielle, I've been following your threads for quite some time! 
You are a wonderful foster mom!
Cassanova is Beautiful! And Nemo is Adorable! 
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

What beautiful kitties!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I admire all of you here who foster - it's such an enormous commitment, but not only do the kitties appreciate it, all of us who love cats appreciate it too!

Cassanova is sooo pretty! She looks like a pretty small kitty, though maybe it's just the angles? Nemo looks like a sweetie pie - and check out those photo shoot poses!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What sweethearts! They are truly lucky to have found you in their time of need!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG what great pics! Cassanova looks like a sweetie, what a pretty girl. I did lol at her name though - I thought I was going to see a male kitty when I opened the thread. :lol:

Nemo is a doll!! I squee'ed out loud when I saw that second pic from the bottom. That little hind leg stuck out just so and that bit of pink belly showing, just begging for a scratch. And the one on the cat tree with his little paws all tucked in is so sweet. All paws crossed for these two that they get wonderful forever homes with people who will spoil them the way Koda is being spoiled.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Sharon - Thank you so much!  I appreciate that compliment. These two really are adorable. & I think they'll find the most perfect homes eventually.

Heather - Hehe, it's funny that you mention the names. I actually ran out of names and nothing was coming to me for these guys so I had asked a girl that does some part time work after school to think of some names and she came up with Nemo, Koda and Cassanova, and stupid me I had no idea what Cassanova meant or stood for, and so I said okay, one of the girls that works with me told me what it meant, that it was actually for a male and she told me I shouldn't name her that, and since I don't really like that girl I decided to go with it, we call her Cassie for short. She's adorable 

Mocha's mommy - Thank you; I like to think that, too.

Spirite - Cassie is a very petite kitty; I believe she's only about 7lbs total. She's also only about 1 to 2 years of age, too.. probably closer to 1. Fostering is very rewarding; I would recommend fostering to anyone and everyone.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Shucks, brand new house, all that room. He should have adopted all 3! The best way to have multiple cats with no issues!:catmilk
Cassie's dark nose looks like a perfect little heart!:love2
Bless you for fostering, you save more lives than you may know!:worship


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Cassanova has the most beautiful eyes, and the kitten is sooo sweet.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

KsKatt - I thought the same thing - but the reason he found little Koda was because he actually is only interested in having one cat; and the original kitty he was interested in had to be in a home with another kitty, so they told him about my fosters and he fell inlove. I am happy he has Koda and of course it would've been awesome if he adopted little Nemo or better yet Cassie, but it's okay, they'll all find their forever homes when ready. 

Nemo has a potential family meeting him this weekend. I am excited and hope it works out, hes such a good kitty, and this situation is almost perfect, the woman is looking for a companion for her current kitty, and Nemo isn't incredibly affectionate as far as people go, but he'd be great as a friend for a kitty & I do think eventually he'll grow into a more loving caring people kitty, lol. But you never know....


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Mikayla said:


> Cassanova has the most beautiful eyes, and the kitten is sooo sweet.


Her eyes really are beautiful, she is a special kitty & I hope she finds a home shortly.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Nemo was adopted out last night into a kind of "Newbie" cat owning home, I got good vibes from them but I am kind of a little nervous and am now wondering if I should've adopted him out to them because they're so new at owning kitties - but at one point so was I... and so were you, and you... and you, right? 

Cassanova got adopted last saturday and I brought her to her new home and she was purring up a storm rubbing up on everything right away, it was amazing to see. I can't even explain how happy that made me, she is also going to be an only cat and to a new cat owning couple, but I didn't feel nervous at all about this couple.

Rescue is actually going to do a home check tonight with Nemo to see how he's doing there.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay! So glad to hear they got homes! Your foster/rescue work is incredible!

Like you said, we were all new at owning kitties at one point. When I got Ellie, I was 19 years old and it was my first year in my apartment. Most rescues laughed in my face and didn't even consider adopting to me... but I feel like I'm a pretty great kitty mom, and caring for her is my and my boyfriend's top priority!


----------

